# Konna's Animated Fursona



## Konna-ni (Jul 1, 2014)

I figured I ought to make one since I am here. Her name is Lyra, and she is a cow.

It shows strangely on my FA for some reason... I should fix that. At least it looks alright here.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13872872/


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey, she looks great!


----------



## Konna-ni (Jul 1, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Hey, she looks great!



Thanks.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Daaaaaaaaaaang, it looks awesome!

Would you ever consider commissions like that...or is that something you would do personal?

I'm always looking for better avatars so I would actually buy one, nothing too difficult, just something nice and you seem to have the skill to at least do something easy and simple.

Eh, but regardless, it's wonderful! I wish I had that kind of animating skill ^_^


----------



## Konna-ni (Jul 2, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaang, it looks awesome!
> 
> Would you ever consider commissions like that...or is that something you would do personal?
> 
> ...



Thank you. Yes, I will be doing some animated commissions soon. I just need to organize how I will handle them and set prices.


----------



## Cassafrass (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow, a cow fursona? Very original! I love the anime-type style you got going on, and the animation is very fluid. Great job!


----------



## Taralack (Jul 8, 2014)

By any chance did you use EmoFuri for this? My first thought was After Effects but I found that program today and my first thought was this thread.


----------



## Konna-ni (Jul 9, 2014)

Cassafrass said:


> Wow, a cow fursona? Very original! I love the anime-type style you got going on, and the animation is very fluid. Great job!



Thank you. Cows are my favorite animal.



Taralack said:


> By any chance did you use EmoFuri for this? My  first thought was After Effects but I found that program today and my  first thought was this thread.



You are right, I used Emofuri for the first time making this. It was actually pretty easy for me to get used to. I'm planning on experimenting more with it.


----------



## Amy Star (Jul 9, 2014)

it looks like jiggily puff is singing to her XD sorry if i spelt that wrong


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 9, 2014)

That boob animation. Yep you are definitely an anime artist haha! That's great once I start working again I'd like a commission from you as well!


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jul 10, 2014)

Gainaxing  heheh


----------



## Konna-ni (Jul 10, 2014)

Abbi Normal said:


> Gainaxing  heheh



Definitely. Though I would never take the time to animate them individually... That is just too strange for my tastes.


----------

